# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  How to check MS SQL version

## pszivos

Hello,

We need to check the version of the MS SQL server installation with the MS SMS tool. I know it is possible to check it with the <select @@version>, but SMS cannot use it. 

Is there a way to judge it based on certain files (.dll's, .exe's etc) if the installation is a STANDARD or ENTERPRISE version? File size? version etc?

The same we need to know for Analysys and Raporting services, too.

Any help is most welcome,
Peter

----------


## rmiao

You can check errorlog file in %microsoft sql server%\mssql\log directory.

----------


## pszivos

Thank you rmiao!

Unfortunately SMS is not as intelligent as one might expect. It is not able to analyse content of files or the registry. What I am looking for is any difference in any of the files the server is using .dll, .exe: size other properties.

Thanks,
Peter




> You can check errorlog file in %microsoft sql server%\mssql\log directory.

----------


## MAK

you can check the modified date of SSNETLIB.DLL

for 8.00.194 version the modified date is 8/6/2000 1:51:26 AM
for 8.00.766 version the modified date is 2/19/2003 1:47:40 AM

Use the below vbscript to find the modified date.

Usage: 

cscript getfiledetails.vbs "\\Servername\x$\program files\microsoft sql server\mssql\binn\\ssnetlib.dll"

--save the below lines of code to getfiledetails.vbs 
Set objArgs = WScript.Arguments
FileName =objArgs(0)
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set Fil = FSO.GetFile(FileName)
wscript.echo Fil.datelastmodified

----------


## pszivos

Thanks, but what we have is version: 2000.80.818.0 and the date&time is same for the standard and the enterprise edition, too.

----------


## rmiao

Try check sqlservr.exe then.

----------


## skhanal

If SMS can run VBScript or batch file, you can run select @@version through these and dump the output to a file, parse the version info and pass to SMS.

----------

